# Lost Vape Centaurus DNA 250C Box Mod 200W



## Timwis (24/5/20)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Centaurus DNA 250C Box Mod from Lost Vape. The Centaurus DNA 250C Box Mod was supplied for the purpose of this review by Carrie from Lost Vape.

https://lostvape.com/product-item/centau...a250c-mod/





Introduction

Their seems to have been something missing in the marketplace for far too long and that's DNA box mods from Lost Vape, i hear the question so often about when they are going to release a new one? especially a 75C. Well hopefully a DNA 75C mod will be here very soon as Lost Vape are back but first up is their new dual 18650 DNA 250C device called the Centaurus. The Centaurus has a very familiar look and as the slogan "Legendary Reborn" suggests is very much an upgraded Paranormal which could easily have been called the Paranormal V2.

With much more straight angled edging and less busy look very little can be improved on as when using DNA chipsets that's down to Evolv but what Lost Vape can control they have done well with another solid mod and much improved battery door over the Paranormal. The Centaurus comes in different frames and as well as a limited stabwood series it also comes with the choice of different Carbon Fiber or gorgeous Abalone panels, let's give it a look!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1× CENTAURUS DNA 250C BOX MOD
1× USB Connecting Cable
1× USB On-The-Go Adaptor
1× Warranty Card
1× User Manual





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Centaurus came in packaging which was marked sample which is more in keeping with the look of the limited edition packaging although i received the version with a Gunmetal frame, Pearl Fish Leather spine and New Zealand Abalone Shell Panels but their are plenty of options with different stabwood, carbon Fiber or Abalone panels.

The device as mentioned is very similar looking to the Paranormal but has a lot less busy look which i prefer and straight angled tapered edging so not rounded ridging as seen on previous lost vape DNA devices. The finish of the Centaurus is a step up and if you look at pictures of well used Paranormal and Therion devices it's the rounded edging and ridges that have been done away with on the Centaurus design that wear and have chips and dents etc.

The Centaurus has a Stainless Steel construction with padded leather spine and a choice of panels and i have to say out of the 10 different options their isn't a single one i don't like the look of, Lost Vape have done a great job with their choice of materials. The device is the classic box mod shape but the angled edging and cut corner face (borrowed from the Therion) gives it a nice aesthetic form factor while the padded leather spine adds comfort when handling.















___________________________________________________________________



Centaurus Specs and Features:

Dimension: 91mm(H)x55mm(W)x26mm(D)
Weight: 173g
Chipset: Evolve DNA 250C chipset
Battery: Dual 18650 Battery（Not Included）
Power Range: 1-200W
Modes: VW / TC(Ni80, Ni90, Ti, SS316) / TCR / Bypass
Replay Mode
Boost
Screen: 0.90 inch color TFT display screen
Temperature Range: 200°F-600°F
Coil Resistance supported: 0.1Ω-3.0Ω
Coil Material supported: Nickel, Titanium, SS316, KA1, Ni80, Ni90
Body Material: Stainless Steels / Leather
Software: Escribe
Charging Port: Micro USB
USB On-The-Go power bank
Charging Current: 2A
Thread: 510

Colours:

Limited Stabwood Series(Total 7777PCS): Black/Crocodile-Stabwood, Gunmetal/Pearl Fish-Stabwood, SS/Crocodile-Stabwood

Carbon Fiber Series: Black/Ostrich-Tactile Carbon Fiber, Gunmetal/Pearl Fish-Tactile Carbon Fiber, SS/Cowhide-Tactile Carbon Fiber, Black/Ostrich-Chopped Carbon Fiber

New Zealand Abalone Shell Series: Black/Ostrich-NZL Abalone Shell, Gunmetal/Pearl Fish-NZL Abalone Shell, SS/Cowhide-NZL Abalone Shell





___________________________________________________________________



Installing The Batteries

The Centaurus accommodates dual 18650 batteries which get installed via the bottom hatch door. The door on the Centaurus is a big improvement over the Paranormal and no longer needs sliding out before pulling up but instead has a locking latch which just needs sliding to open and then closing is just a matter of pushing the door closed and the latch locks in place. We also now have a metal spring loaded hinge rather than plastic, this door feels much more durable which is good to see as many have had problems with the door on the Paranormal.


My only grumble is the battery orientation is just stamped into the contacts which can be seen in reasonable to good light but i still would much prefer this bright White.





___________________________________________________________________



Using The Centaurus

Once a battery is fitted any press of a button wakes the device up and the lock screen is displayed that shows the time, date and battery percentage. 5 clicks of the fire button unlocks the device and takes you to the main screen, 5 clicks again locks the device, as with everything else on the device this can be changed using Escribe to 2,3 or however many clicks you want to lock and unlock the device, you can even choose a different combination of buttons if you wish to stop people unlocking the device and having a vape without your permission.

The screen is very bright and vibrant but with not that much use of colour with the default theme, of course the theme can be changed or you can design your own using Escribe. The device has a select button as well as the 2 navigational buttons so using the device is a breeze. Using the navigational buttons moves you to different fields on the screen which is shown by the field you are on having a background colour surround. When you are on the field you want pressing the select button highlights the field, now you use the navigational buttons to alter the field to what you want, pressing the select button again sets your changes. On the main screen as well as having fields you can alter you have fields like info, preheat and settings which when selected takes you to another screen.

All screens are navigated and altered the same way as the main screen it is a very user friendly interface in my opinion and the Centaurus with it's DNA 250C chipset has all the features you would expect from a modern device as well as the replay feature and Boost which i will cover in the next section.












___________________________________________________________________



Replay and Boost

The Replay feature i love, i would say when i am using any of my 250C or 75C devices i have it on Replay about 80% of the time. To use Replay you need your coil to be using a temp control wire or include a temp control wire in it's make up but temp control as we are accustomed to it's definitely not and temperature is only part of what's going on.

As well as using Replay and watching videos about it i'm still trying to get my head around how it actually works, but from my experience and from what i have seen, work it certainly does. The idea is when you find your flavour sweet spot while vaping you can record that vape and then vape in Replay mode and you should get that same flavour with every vape with that juice and coil combination regardless of things like how saturated the cotton is etc. I am still not convinced about the explanation it just seems too clever yet my experience of using it convinces me it actually works and is my favourite way of vaping, with replay you also get dry burn protection.

The DNA 250C and 75C chipsets also brought us a boost feature which can be set within escribe and allows the initial power to be boosted to i know some people don't like the terminology but it gives an harder hitting vape.





___________________________________________________________________



Changing Things With Escribe

Using the Centaurus with the Escribe software allows you to alter so many things, as already mentioned you can change how the device can be locked and unlocked but so much more can be done. You can set up profiles, alter boosts, set up temp control wires and even change the colour of the LED on the fire button. I am only just touching the surface and many reading this that are use to owning DNA devices will be far more advanced in using the software than me, there is even a mod section which is an area a novice like me should stay clear of as if the manufacturer has set the device up properly you can only possibly do more harm than good in this section unless you know exactly what your doing.

The one part of Escribe which really appeals to me and will many is the theme designer that allows you to change the backgrounds, where things are positioned on the screen, add extra screens etc. When i have pictured other DNA C devices in atty reviews they have one of my own designed themes but for this review i thought the pictures of the device should show the default theme that came installed on the device.

___________________________________________________________________



Protections:

Atomizer Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Weak Battery Protection
Temperature Protection
Low/High Resistance Protection
Reverse Polarity Protection





___________________________________________________________________



Charging And On The Go Power Bank

As well as using the micro USB cable for any upgrades and using the device with the Escribe software it also supports 2A charging although as always i personally never recommend charging the batteries in the device unless it's your only option.

You also receive a USB on the go adaptor to covert the Centaurus into a power bank for charging other devices such as smart phones.









___________________________________________________________________



Performance And Final Thoughts!

When it comes to performance it's a DNA 250C device, enough said! I love the look and feel of the device and yes it's so similar to the Paranormal and when handled has a very familiar feel to it but on closer inspection gone are the ridged edging that easily seem to take a battering giving the device a less busy, more durable look.

Many who like the look of both the Paranormal and Therion will be pleased that this device has that very familiar Lost Vape look while others will find it too alike and would much rather of had a complete departure and new design, i can understand both view points but don't blame Lost Vape after it being a while since manufacturing a full DNA device playing it safe.

The battery door is a big improvement and as far as what the device actually offers functionality wise which is nothing new is something we are aware of as that's a matter for Evolv.

So a cracking device from Lost Vape and hopefully a new 75C on the way! Apart from the subjective opinion over it's similar looks to what they have produced in the past and minor issue with marked battery orientation which could be more visible the only con i can really find is the 24mm raised 510 platform is far too raised in my opinion. It's fine for what i have been using being both a low wattage restrictive direct lung vaper who also likes a loose MTL as the tanks i have used have been 24mm or less but this is a 200w dual battery device which one improvement is now can accommodate a 26mm atty without any overhang whatsoever but instead it gives a big gap between the base of the atty and device.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Excellent build quality
Good choice of materials
Plenty of different panel options
Familiar Lost Vape look (reassuring to some, con for others)
Colour Screen
Great Performance
Dual battery
200W high powered device
DNA 250C Chipset
Replay Feature
Boost Feature
Easy to use interface
Upload themes or design your own
Taylor device using Escribe software
Improved secure battery door
Fit up to 26mm atty's without overhang
Use device as power bank (adaptor included)
2A charge rate
Firmware upgradeable


Cons

Very similar look to previous devices (subjective con for some pro for others)
510 raised too much in my opinion (bigger diameter than 24mm will gap)
Labelled battery orientation could be clearer

I would once again like to thank Carrie from Lost Vape for supplying the Centaurus DNA 250C Box Mod for the purpose of this review.

https://lostvape.com/product-item/centau...a250c-mod/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR (29/6/20)

@Timwis ...... one thing that i don't like on most of the color schemes are the three visible screws on the side panels. I cannot see them on the abalone version. Are they hidden or are my eyes just playing tricks?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (29/6/20)

KZOR said:


> @Timwis ...... one thing that i don't like on most of the color schemes are the three visible screws on the side panels. I cannot see them on the abalone version. Are they hidden or are my eyes just playing tricks?


@KZOR not sure if the screws on the other versions are for fixing those panels in place or the Abalone panels go over the top of them but i can confirm your eyes are fine mate, their are no visible screws!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (23/7/20)

I see Satovape now has these for sale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/1/21)

I just got one of these (big up to @anthony001 - much appreciated!) but I am yet to start using it. I am hoping that my Aromamizer V3 and this will be a match made in heaven, let's wait and find out! 

Again, great review sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I just got one of these (big up to @anthony001 - much appreciated!) but I am yet to start using it. I am hoping that my Aromamizer V3 and this will be a match made in heaven, let's wait and find out!
> 
> Again, great review sir!


Cheers mate, nice device i just think it's about time we had a chip update from Evolv, even if they have no new major features to add like they did with Replay. Loads of things quite basic could be done like updating to Type C, Increasing screen size, increasing the memory on the chip so people can really go to town with the design editor and maybe with the 75C detecting if it's a 21700 and if so increasing the maximum wattage!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Cheers mate, nice device i just think it's about time we had a chip update from Evolv, even if they have no new major features to add like they did with Replay. Loads of things quite basic could be done like updating to Type C, Increasing screen size, increasing the memory on the chip so people can really go to town with the design editor and maybe with the 75C detecting if it's a 21700 and if so increasing the maximum wattage!



It's my first Lost Vape item as well as my first mod with a DNA chip. It should (I'm hoping) keep me happy for a few years. USB Type-C would have been nice to know that it's there but doesn't really phase me as I never use it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (13/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> It's my first Lost Vape item as well as my first mod with a DNA chip. It should (I'm hoping) keep me happy for a few years. USB Type-C would have been nice to know that it's there but doesn't really phase me as I never use it.


If it's your first then you will be happy as a pig in sh*t! The theme designer is great fun either creating your own or on the Evolv forum there are hundreds that can be downloaded!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

